# Quick & Easy Curb Appeal



## Jim McClain (Dec 2, 2006)

Been living in a low and lean triplex for the last 6+ years and the landlords let me do what I want to my apartment. During the last couple years, I also did some outside projects, beginning with an arbor. The arbor turned into some new fence in front of my apartment and the landlords liked it so much, they wanted to know if I could finish the whole fence the same way (it's actually a divider "wall" that faces the street and defines our patio/shop areas).

I finished the fence and added a couple interesting "windows" to break up the stark linear look (you'll see in the pics that I also added some support beams to his workshop area). Then they asked if I could do an arbor for them. So, for the last couple years, I've enjoyed making the property look better and adding some architectural interest. But when your gaze wanders past the fence and arbors, the house is still kinda plain Jane looking.

The landlords leave for the Winter every year, so this Spring I decided to do some simple curb appeal enhancements and try to finish them up before they return in May. I haven't told them about it, but I've been pretty close friends with him for about 40 years and they both seem to like my design styles. It's an easy gamble.

For some reason, I began this project without a plan on paper. That's not a good idea and I usually don't do that. I will pay the price for that though, as you'll see. My first day was spent tearing off the old door and window trim, as well as the trim around the porch opening. Since you can see the tops of the door and window in the shop area when the gate is closed, I decided to do the trim for those too.

Tearing stuff apart is the easy part. But I'm dealing with less than 25% lung function - doctors call it severe emphysema or COPD. So, my day is timed by the batteries in my portable concentrator, the effectiveness of my meds (mostly inhalers) on any given day and the level of exertion I use on a particular task. I can usually count on being able to work for several minutes, then resting/catching my breath for a few more minutes. On a good day, I can do that for 3 or 4 hours. Some of you accomplished DIYers and construction pros can see that the amount of work I do in a day is prob'ly about equal to an hour or so for a healthy guy. I love doing stuff like this so much that it just doesn't matter that it takes so long to do something.

First day, I got most of the trim off and the nails pulled on scrap that my landlord will probably want to keep (cheap bastard that he is ).

Your comments and critiques are welcome. I'm here to learn as much as I am here to share.

Jim


----------



## Jim McClain (Dec 2, 2006)

*Days 2 & 3*

This sorta reminds me of my case modding days and posting work logs on computer modding forums. :yes:

When I removed the trim from the front door, I saw that the builder (my landlord) didn't fill a big cavity with insulation. It's my opinion that all gaps around windows and doors need to be filled with a foam or regular insulation. You can lose a lot of heat that way. So, I filled the cavity with some pink insulation I had left over from a remodel project I did in my bedroom a couple years ago (winter is a good time to work indoors).

The plan I have in my head for this project is to give this California Ranch style (and it's barely that) a more California Bungalow style. I wanted to make the porch area look like it was being supported by posts and to add considerable detail to the really plain looking door and window trim - something with a cornice. I haven't seen anything like that in our little community (Quincy, CA) - not that there isn't any, but I haven't seen any. This will give it a very unique look. With the trim painted white and the porch walls in a pale yellow and the door in a medium blue, this will give the long gray building a nice focal point.

Most of the fascia and other lumber is Western Red Cedar, but I also have some leftover primed spruce from the arbors. I had to use solid pine door stop material for the fillet because it was all I could find in the right thickness. I make a few executive decisions based on my lung issues, usually to save having to use the saws more than I have to (still, there's a LOT of cutting involved). I use a face mask, but it's pretty difficult to breathe through them. Even though I don't think pine is a good stock to use on the exterior, I'll use plenty of caulking and primer/sealer to protect it. And the door stop is glued (Titebond II) and nailed to the head casing.

The front entrance porch has a single door and a 4x4 window. If I used the same trim on both, the window would be a little taller than the door and look odd to me. So I thought I could make a faux transom. I think I'll have a center divider and paint the background the same blue as the door.

The shop area door and window has the same height problem, but the nature and function of that door doesn't warrant the same treatment as the front door. I used 1x4 casing top and sides of the windows, but the shop door got a 1x6 head casing. If the door and window had been further apart, I might have not been bothered by the odd height issue, but they were so close, I wouldn't have been able to do the cornice cap wrap.

I thought the windows would look good with a tilted sill. I wasn't sure how to attach it to the wall, so I pre-drilled some holes and countersunk some 3" galvanized screws. I filled the holes with paintable silicone and thought I would add another bit of silicone and smooth it out. But then I wondered how difficult it would be to repair or replace the window, so I am opting to leave the screw holes slightly indented so anyone can find the screws and remove the sill. I should have cut a drip gap on the bottom of the sills. I completely forgot. I'm hoping to cover the support beams in the shop area with clear plastic roofing, so both the porch area and the shop area will be protected from weather. But I still shoulda cut the drip gap.

Anyway, the pictures below are from day 2 and 3 of the project.

Jim


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Two thumbs up!

You have a good eye for design----that's a simple, plain Jane house----your fancy detail work adds a lot to the looks and value of the property-----Your landlord owes you a vacation. 

Nice professional work.---Mike-----


----------



## Jim McClain (Dec 2, 2006)

oh'mike said:


> Two thumbs up!
> 
> You have a good eye for design----that's a simple, plain Jane house----your fancy detail work adds a lot to the looks and value of the property-----Your landlord owes you a vacation.
> 
> Nice professional work.---Mike-----


Thanks Mike. I was beginning to wonder if these project logs got feedback or not. My landlords are also very good friends. I've known him for about 40 years. I did flooring sales & installations for 35 years and he was one of my first customers. When I got sick and lost my business and home, he gave me a place to live. I met his wife shortly after he did and she's treated me like a family member all this time.

Doing this kind of stuff is just about my favorite thing to do. Some people like to go on trips, some buy expensive toys and play. This is what I do for entertainment most of the time.

Although I like to think my DIY projects have a professional look to them when finished, I make plenty of unprofessional mistakes. But we'll get to that in a bit. The following is what should be...

*Day 4*

Part of my plan - still residing in the confines of my head - is to make the porch area look like an actual portico: a roofed porch supported by posts or columns. In the original construction, there's only one exposed 4x4 post on the corner. That has a fence and gate attached to it, so it doesn't look like a post at all. The landlords sit out there in the afternoons, but the space is all concrete and siding. It's not the oasis I think it could be.

I don't want to close it in by adding evenly spaced posts. I prefer to frame it by making the outside corners of the porch look like columns and adding another column on each side just one foot away from the corners. Since the added posts are not structural, I think I can eliminate the standard post bases.

I drilled a single hole for each post, 1/2" in diameter. I marked the right spot with an *X*, but the aggregate in concrete has a tendency to make a bit squirrely. This is why I think it's a good idea to wait to drill the pilot hole for the anchoring bolt in the bottom of the post. I had to move both holes slightly off center to still end up with a post on each side that is parallel and a somewhat precise distance from the corner posts. The anchor bolt is only 3/8" too, which allows me to have an eighth-inch of play to get it just right.

I filled the holes with an epoxy adhesive and got a good amount around the hole too, dropped in the post bolts and then fastened the tops with some Simpson ties for posts, filling every hole with deck screws.

The posts are pressure treated 4x4s, so they will be there long after I'm gone. But The corner post that isn't a post (on the left side), is covered with siding front and back. I thought I could easily make it look like a 6x6 column by wrapping it with the cedar fascia boards, smooth side out. This, of course, means I will also have to wrap all the 4x4 posts the same way. I also wrap the leading edge of the porch roof to make it look like a support beam.

I'm disappointed that the only lumber yard in Quincy didn't have a 16' 1x6 fascia board, so I make do with a 14-footer and add a couple short pieces on each side so it looks like the columns are holding up the "beams." By the end of this day, I had fashioned some 2x4 trim collars to see how they'd look.

As I said above, this was _supposed_ to be day 4.


----------



## Jim McClain (Dec 2, 2006)

Okay, you might be wondering why I said that was _supposed_ to be day 4. Well, here's what actually happened on Day 4:

Because I was working without a real plan, I had this idea stuck in my brain that because the left side post that wasn't a post was clad in siding, I had to build out all the other posts with scrap wood to make them all the same size. THEN I could wrap them all in the fascia boards.

I forgot that my lung disease doesn't just effect my lungs when I am short of breath, it deprives other organs of precious oxygen too - like my brain.

Sooo, after I got the posts glued and screwed, I took a break, ate some, came back and started "shimming" out all the posts with some scrap fence boards. Then I started facing them with the cedar. I don't know why I didn't find it curious that my faux 6x6 columns needed some fascia that was almost 7" wide to cover the fronts and backs. The lumber yard didn't have 1x8, so I bought 1x12. We had to dig through a bunch of 1x6 to get to it.









I was thinkin' how proud I'd be if I could get all the columns faced before my batteries started beepin' at me to let me know I got 2 minutes before shutdown.

I was taking those end of the day pictures when I thought, gee, them columns look kinda big for that porch. I ignored it though and was actually more worried how I would fill that nasty saw blade slip I made earlier. I put everything up though and called it a day. I uploaded the pictures to my computer to edit them and noticed it again. I actually went next door with a flashlight at friggin' 11:30PM and thought, DAMN, what th' heck did I do?

Next day - *DAY 5* - I went over and was convinced I had made a big mistake. I pried every fascia board off real gentle like, yanked all the shim boards off and them 4x4 posts looked like porcupines. I got all the nails out and re-cut all that expensive cedar one more time and finished the day with the columns looking like the last picture in the previous post. I am ashamed to admit it, that was actually the end result of DAY 5. It's a sad state of affairs, but I make my amends to you now. 'Course, I won't be foolish enough to say it'll never happen again. Heck, if you check the numbers on those pictures below, you'll see that I have made mistakes in the past, so I will prob'ly make more in the future. In fact, I can pretty much guarantee it. :yes:


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

Don't worry about making mistakes. The fun part is figuring out how to hide them! I've made plenty of them on my project. I like what your doing. dorf dude...


----------



## Jim McClain (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks Scott. I was telling my neighbor about the goof and how I didn't mind too awfully much 'cause it's still all fun for me. Expensive, but still fun.

*DAY 6*

I didn't get a lot done today that is picture worthy. I worked on the column collars and bases - well, only one base. I had to do some fancy transcribing on the base because the concrete is not flat. I used 2x4 primed spruce for the collars because I already had that lumber. I went with 2x6 cedar for the bases because it's better lumber for being in contact with the concrete. I wanted the bases to be a little beefier for aesthetics, thus, the 2x6 instead of the 2x4 like the collars. The bevel cut was done on my table saw at a 15° angle. I tested a couple scraps and liked that angle best.

As the project progresses, I see that I'll probably spend one day just caulking and sealing. That will be an important step, not just to fill cracks and nail holes to make me look better, but to prevent any weather and bugs from getting where it don't belong.

Part of the day was spent moving trash out of the way. I got tired of getting the pneumatic nailer hose hung up and tripping over all the scraps and old trims. It is taking shape though and I can see me finishing this before too long. I'm kinda anxious to get to the job I hate the most: painting. But it is the step that transforms all that work into something nice.

So, we're up to date now. Day 6 is today. Looking forward to more good days.

Jim


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That's looking good----I like to work without plans--then when something doesn't work out---it's not a mistake--it's an evolving design change!!!

Keep up the pictures----

And remember to work drip caps into your designs so water doesn't get inside the columns or behind the trim---


----------



## Jim McClain (Dec 2, 2006)

Had to google that term. I've used them before, but didn't think about drip caps while doing this project. How would I work them in this? There's nothing to overlap the drip cap flange. Seems like, if I would have to caulk the cap to the wall, why wouldn't I just caulk the trim where it meets the wall?

Jim


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Digging it big time.

Looks great.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Man, I must learn to post pictures----

A wood drip cap ,properly caulked, is okay,but a maintenance item---however, with existing siding you don't have much choice---

In the future---adding a shallow groove to the bottom,near the front edge, will cause the water to drip off the trim without rolling back to the supporting trim or column--

A good example---you run a garden hose onto a glass topped table---and you will see that the water will stick to the underside and roll back a few inches---if you add a groove a quarter inch back on the underside--the water will stop there and drop.


----------



## oldhouseguy (Sep 7, 2011)

Looking really nice, man, what a big difference it is going to make.

Your attitude towards your COPD is awesome! You seem to make the best of it, which is great. We just had a friend's mother suffer with a similar condition for many years, her daughter worked tirelessly to get her on a lung transplant list. She finally got her lung a few months ago, and all is going really well.

Anyway...

Are my eyes tired tonight... or is that your Segway parked there?


----------



## Smithingell (Mar 24, 2013)

That does look really good!
Everybody makes mistakes, the trick is making them look intentional:thumbsup:!


----------



## Jim McClain (Dec 2, 2006)

oh'mike said:


> Man, I must learn to post pictures----


Really? A bigshot moderator like you doesn't know how to post pictures?  Well, time's up to learn. You helped me, now I'll try to help you. Here's a tutorial I posted for the members of my own forum (flooring only, which is what I sold & installed for 35 years): http://www.thefloorpro.com/community/tfp-support-and-feedback/3384-picture-attachments-in-posts.html We tell our members, "pictures, or it didn't happen." It's the same forum software, just the styles are different, so the tut should help you figure it out. I hope. 



> A wood drip cap ,properly caulked, is okay,but a maintenance item---however, with existing siding you don't have much choice---


Yeah, but maintenance for the landlord, right?  I'll use a really good quality paintable silicone, so it should be okay.


> In the future---adding a shallow groove to the bottom,near the front edge, will cause the water to drip off the trim without rolling back to the supporting trim or column--


I knew about that. I just forgot to do it when I was putting those sills in. My bad. But if I cover the support beams with some clear roofing (and use a drip cap on that), all the windows and doors I'm working on now will be protected from the rain and snow.

*DAY 7*

Man, those column bases were a pain in the... Took most of the day to do the 3 I had left. Lots of get up, get down, which wore me out fast. I wore my old flooring knee pads, so at least it was comfortable when I was kneeling on that concrete.

My estimate for the amount of lumber required to make those column bases was off by about a foot, so I got more and picked up some extra for 2 gates I want to top off. I don't like the look of dog-eared fence boards, which is what the landlord has on the gate to his back yard.

I added a fascia board to the corner of the house, where the gate closes against. The cedar is thicker than the old trim boards, so I had to take a rasp and sander to the gate so it swings freely.

After removing more old trim and doing a little cleanup, my batteries started beeping, so that was the day. I let them charge for about 20 minutes and then came back to take some pictures.



oldhouseguy said:


> Looking really nice, man, what a big difference it is going to make.
> 
> Your attitude towards your COPD is awesome! You seem to make the best of it, which is great. We just had a friend's mother suffer with a similar condition for many years, her daughter worked tirelessly to get her on a lung transplant list. She finally got her lung a few months ago, and all is going really well.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the nice comments. I had a heart attack about 7 years ago - was helping my now landlord load some lumber over in Reno. After a couple weeks of tests, they told me I had severe COPD. They wheeled out one of those tall oxygen tanks and I cried like a baby. I pouted for about 3 years and waited to die. That was NOT a good attitude.

Watching a DIY television program one day, I realized I knew how to do most of that stuff (it was mostly about interior design). It took some convincing because my landlords thought I was just a washed up carpet layer, but a small project here and there was all it took to get the free-to-do-whatever-I-want sign.

It was this very same landlord who helped me get the Segway. I got to borrow one for a flooring convention - never been on one 'til then - and I told him how great it was to be able to do things I wouldn't be able to do unless I sat in a damn wheelchair. He bought the used Segway for me and let me make tiny payments for a really long time. I have the only Segway in Quincy - heck, I think the only one in all of Plumas County. I love it. I use it to save steps as much as I can on these projects. And of course, I use it to glide all over town and everywhere I go. I made a ramp to put it in the back of my minivan, so wherever I go, I have my Seg. About 6 years now.

Jim


----------



## Jim McClain (Dec 2, 2006)

*DAY 8*

Another good day on the ranch - soon to be bungalow - upgrades. The pictures don't show a lot of changes, but really, I worked my butt off today. :yes: I don't know if you call it baseboards when it's referring to the exterior trim at the bottom of walls, but that's what I did part of the day today. I also didn't like the way the top of the gate looked going to the back yard, so I took that off, trimmed some boards and put it back together. It doesn't look much different, but I like the fit better.

The rest of the day was spent planning and starting the double-gate that is in front of the shop area. I decided to build the gate in-place, hoping that it will be straighter and sturdier. I've never built a gate before, so this is a new experience.

The gate will be about 6' tall, with about a 3 or 4" gap underneath. The pickets will be the same kind of cedar fence boards he has used all around the property, but I'm not going to have any dog eared tops. I'll be capping the tops with a painted 2x4. There will be a drop bolt that holds the right gate closed and a handle and latch for the left gate. I found decorative hinges and handle in the same style and they appear to be very sturdy.

The diagonal brace was the most difficult to measure and cut. I haven't screwed it in yet and I'm wondering if I should just angle the 3" galvanized screws I have, or try to find some really long screws. If you want a closer look, here's a link to a 1920x1440 duplicate of the smaller pic below: http://1footinthegrave.com/images/projects/spring13-outside-project54big.jpg Your advice on this would be appreciated.

I guess I'm getting close to the caulking phase of the project. I have a couple small pieces of base to put down on either side of the right gate and that will be it for the boards and trim attached to the building. I'd like to paint the gate frame too, but the doug fir 2x4s are pretty heavy, so I suspect they are wet and need to dry out before any sealer or paint goes on them. I'm hoping if I leave the gates screwed in-place for several days after I finish them, it may prevent them from twisting. There's an opening I can use to go in and out of the shop area I can wait to close up until I cut the gates apart.

Hope this project isn't boring for you people. I thought about getting some dancing girls in the pictures, but they all just laughed at me like I was some doddering old fool. Gee, it didn't used to be that way. 

Jim


----------



## oldhouseguy (Sep 7, 2011)

Something about that far left "faux post" that I think is so cool. 

It really messes with my eyes kinda like an M.C. Escher print, if that makes sense.

Not a boring thread, keep up the good work!


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice work! The detail is inspiring.

And hey, if we don't make mistakes, how do we know we're doing something right?


----------



## Jim McClain (Dec 2, 2006)

*DAY 9*

Coulda used some guidance on how to fasten those on-edge 2x4s, but I guess you were takin' the weekend off.  I went to the hardware store (not the lumber yard - they are closed on Sundays :huh in town and found some 5" screws, but they were torx head and I don't have a torx bit for my impact driver. Even if I did, that would have only given me a 1½" penetration, and even with pre-drilling, the chance of a split on the narrow side of a 2x4 made me nervous.

You can see what I did in the pictures below. I found a really long drill bit I bought some time back and this allowed me to set my drill at a pretty sharp angle to drill into the doug fir. I also had a long square bit for my driver, so driving 3" galvanized screws on an angle is what I did. I backed up the screws I already drove from the edges yesterday too, so I think I got a good solid grab on all the 2x4s in the gate frames.

I had to pound out some concrete bulge between the gate post and the faux column so the baseboard would sit flat on the concrete like all the others. That took over an hour for that little bit of cold chisel work. There's a similar concrete bulge along the wall in the shop area, but I'm not going to remove that. It's smooth enough the base sits on it and doesn't look too bad - it is, after all, just a shop area.

Had to spend a lot of time clearing materials, yard tools and other debris from the area just to the left of the gates. That is the walkway now until the gates can be cut apart and finished. At the same time, I disassembled the old gate and wall and saved all the old fence boards. I think I have enough of those and some others lying around to use on the new gates.

Looks to me like it's now time to do some finish sanding, all the caulking and get some primer on the bare wood. It's exciting to me to see that it has come this far in 9 days. These next few steps will be very time consuming, with little visible progress, so pardon me if there ain't many pictures to see the next few days.

Jim


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Looking good! 

I love the detail work---it adds so much to a home----


----------



## Jim McClain (Dec 2, 2006)

I spent a couple hours of this tenth day sanding, blowing dust and caulking, but mother nature was not on my side. No pictures of the white caulking, but I got one of the white stuff that made my day short.

And then I was saddened by the devastation in Boston. My heart goes out to all the victims and the traumatized survivors.

Jim


----------



## Jim McClain (Dec 2, 2006)

*DAY 10 & 11*

This damn weather is putting a crimp in my style. Again, I didn't get much done. But I did make a little progress - by golly, there's an awful lot of sealing and caulking to do on a project like this. Gotta be vigilant when you have a lot of edges and ledges for rain and snow to sneak in and ruin your work.

When I boxed in the 4x4 posts to make these 6x6 columns, I didn't make mitered joins, I just used butt joins. I'm not that good yet. The problem with my method is the face boards aren't perfectly square to the side boards. Remember, I'm nailing to 4x4 treated posts, which are kinda rough anyway. Then the sun comes along and puts a slight cup on my wide cedar boards, causing a gap where the sides and face boards meet.

These imperfections can be minimized with a little shaping and filling. A few years ago, I remodeled the main room of my apartment, including making some butcher block counter tops out of Poplar. To make the sink opening and all the smooth edges, I used some router bits. I used these same bits on the columns.

I wish I had thought of this before I put the collar and base trims on them, so the cut stopping points would have been hidden behind the trims. The flush trim stop was finished with a belt sander and then I used a 40 grit sandpaper and block to finish the roundover stop.

Then there was more dust blasting, sanding, filling and caulking until it got too cold and started to sleet. Nasty weather! Another early day, but it was actually good timing. A friend came to visit with his sweet little puppy dog. It was a nice visit and my buddy volunteered to load up my street wheels & tires so they'd be in my van when it was time to do the switcheroo. He also marveled at the transformation taking place on the landlord's porch - we all love compliments for the work we do. :thumbup:

Jim


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

It's looking great Jim and the counter tops look beautiful.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

gma2rjc said:


> It's looking great Jim and the counter tops look beautiful.


Completely agreed. I've been watching this thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## oldhouseguy (Sep 7, 2011)

I'd love to hear how you did the counter tops. 

They look great, how are they holding up?


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

oldhouseguy said:


> I'd love to hear how you did the counter tops.
> 
> They look great, how are they holding up?


This. 

When I read "poplar" my first question was as to durability, as it's a pretty-soft wood in the grand scheme of things. However, it's also an affordable wood, and the way that is finished would look great for matching counter & tabletops for my wetbar project.


----------



## Jim McClain (Dec 2, 2006)

oldhouseguy said:


> I'd love to hear how you did the counter tops.
> 
> They look great, how are they holding up?


I don't use them to cut on, so they're doing really well. I love them and the landlady is jealous of them. :laughing: I've had an article about them for my blog in the works for way too long. I'll finish it up and post a link to it.

*DAY 12*

I had a couple appointments today, so I wasn't able to put in a lot of time on this project. It was sunny, but pretty cold, so it didn't make me feel too bad.

I completed all the sanding, sealing and caulking. I may have some touchup to do that will reveal itself as I do the primer. That's usually the case and I'm prepared for it.

Maybe I'm not a pro and I might be wrong about this, but I think you have to seal and caulk anything that will be exposed to bad weather. If you don't, it may end up rotting or growing mold. Usually, wood and water don't mix. I try to use a good quality caulk - something paintable and with a 25+ year warranty (not that anyone will actually hold them to it at year 24). I had a couple different caulks for this project, one was a clear paintable silicone. I used that to seal all the tops of my trims and most of the trim around the door and window that is in the workshop area and still exposed to the elements. The paintable silicone shrank though and I had to recoat most of it.

The other caulk I had was an acrylic product with silicone added. That was not only easier to apply, but it didn't shrink either. I went over most of the nails, knots and bigger cracks I used the silicone on with this because I just don't want those things showing through my paint job.

Yes, I said knots. Knots shrink as they dry over time. They could even fall out. So my hope is the caulk will keep them in place.

I went through the equivalent of maybe 4 tubes of caulking. My index finger - the one I use to smooth the caulking out - is as raw as hamburger. It even hurts to type. The siding on the building is all rough sawn paneling. I feel like I'm 2 years old again and sucking my finger. My project looks like it has the pox though. 

Because the double gates are drying fast (I think), I may just skip a day of work tomorrow to give them one more day of drying time before I start primering everything. Maybe I'll go to Reno and get a new lockset for the front door and do a little Segwaying through the park for fun.

Jim


----------



## I'm no BobVilla (Apr 11, 2013)

Great thread Jim, keep it up :thumbsup:

I'm in my first home (older) and getting all sorts of ideas from your work to dress it up.

I even showed this to my mother who has COPD (35% function) to try and motivate her.


----------



## Jim McClain (Dec 2, 2006)

Jim McClain said:


> ...I may just skip a day of work tomorrow to give them one more day of drying time before I start primering everything. Maybe I'll go to Reno and get a new lockset for the front door and do a little Segwaying through the park for fun.


Ummm, I got this other disease too. It's called "lackapatience syndrome." I _WAS_ gonna go to Reno today. I was looking forward to it and even found that big stack of dollar bills I been hoardin' just for an occasion like this. A kind of celebration of sorts. Treat myself to some special time - something that could take my breath away (not that I need _that_, of course). But NOOOOOOOO!

I was just gonna take a quick look at the caulking I did yesterday before getting cleaned up for the drive to Reno. I spotted a couple bad spots, so I found the caulking gun and took care of them. Then a couple more. Then I thought, gee, maybe I can just do _part_ of the primering. Just for a little while.

Almost 4 hours later, we have a...

*DAY 13*

All the primering is done. Well, the parts that I could reach anyway. When I cut the gates apart, I'll have to touch up a few spots that are covered and do the bottom too. I pried the base off the walls so I wouldn't have to crawl on my hands and knees 3 times to cut those into the concrete. I used the last of a half-gallon of left-over primer do some of the cedar I have left, part of which will be for the base in the shop area.

No Reno trip today. I am beat and my o2 concentrator batteries are dead and need to charge for several hours. Can't go tomorrow either - they found a problem with the CV axle on my car that needs to be fixed tomorrow (it would have been okay for the Reno trip today). And knowin' me, I'll be putting some color on the place tomorrow anyway, 'cause I suffer from lackapatience.

Jim


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Looks great in primer.


----------



## Jim McClain (Dec 2, 2006)

oldhouseguy said:


> I'd love to hear how you did the counter tops.
> 
> They look great, how are they holding up?


I may make changes to the article in the next couple days, but it's published now: DIY Butcher Block Countertops in Poplar, by Jim McClain

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Jim McClain (Dec 2, 2006)

*DAY 14*

Wow, 2 weeks on this project. This might be more progress in this amount of time than I've accomplished on other projects I've tackled in the last few years.

A good portion of today was spent waiting for my car to be fixed. But before I left for the Les Schwab, I found the 3 year old 5 gallon bucket of gray paint the landlord bought to paint the building with - and never did. I used about a quart of it in my own patio area a year or so ago and was disappointed that it was much lighter than I thought it should be.

After my car was fixed, I drove over to the local hardware store, where this paint was bought, and asked if something could be done to darken it just a little. There was some hemming and hawing and the first clerk consulted with and ultimately abandoned the second clerk, who made a valiant and successful effort to give me a medium-light gray paint I was very satisfied with. It took an hour and they didn't charge me anything for it.

So, I spent maybe 2½-3 hours painting the walls above the columns and the shop area wall (just as high as the bottom of the ledger board). A picture doesn't show much change because the color is very close to the original color (maybe it'll be a little darker when it fully dries), but the original paint - kind of a colored stain actually - was pretty flaky and some parts were showing bare wood. I just didn't think I could do all this beautification work and leave the dried up, flaky old paint to frame all my work. The landlady called me to talk yesterday and said Will was going to paint the building this summer, but I know how he works and don't want him getting over-spray all over my handiwork. I didn't let on to her what I was doing. I hope it's all a great and wonderful surprise to them.

Tomorrow looks to be a good day for yellow paint. :yes:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Jim, you found a good use for your artistic talent-- Nice comfortable looking place you have there.


----------



## Jim McClain (Dec 2, 2006)

oh'mike said:


> Jim, you found a good use for your artistic talent-- Nice comfortable looking place you have there.


Thanks Mike. This project is not my place though, it's next door to my place. Although Will and I have been friends for 40 years or so, the dynamic has changed since I moved from my old home to here. We used to hang out a lot, but not so much anymore. But I love the guy and his wife. They got me through some of the toughest parts of my life. They gave me a place to live when lung disease took my business and then my home. But I still pay rent. Of course, it's a far better deal than the other tenants, but it's still a large chunk of my military pension.

I spent the better part of my first 3 years in this apartment pouting and waiting to die. During that time, you could walk in and tell a pathetic person lived there. Then I woke up. They let me do anything I want to my own apartment now. Yes, it is comfortable. You've seen my kitchen area, but the real comfortable spot is at the end of the day, when I go to bed, I get to spend my sleepy time and early waking moments here (included are a couple "before" pics):


----------



## oldhouseguy (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for the blog link. Very cool.

Truly an inspiring thread here, and also the blog!

:thumbup:


----------



## AllGoNoShow (Aug 8, 2006)

Nice thread!

I really like the wainscoting feature you did in the bedroom. Just curious as to how you did that and what materials you used? Do you have closer pictures of the top and baseboard?

Trying to do something similar in my basement remodel and trying to figure out if I have the skills.

Nick


----------



## Jim McClain (Dec 2, 2006)

AllGoNoShow said:


> Nice thread!
> 
> I really like the wainscoting feature you did in the bedroom. Just curious as to how you did that and what materials you used? Do you have closer pictures of the top and baseboard?
> 
> ...


Thanks. Yes, I have more pictures of the wainscoting, but this thread is about my curb appeal project and I'd like to stay focused on that. I do have a propensity to brag a little, so I s'pose it's my fault for sharing those bedroom pics. Be patient though and I'll share more about the wainscoting later... unless you have a thread started on it already, which I'd be happy to share my ideas on it.

In the mean time...

*DAY 15*

Painting is not my favorite part of DIY. It is, however, the part that makes all that work shine. Today, I got all the yellow done - 2 coats - and the first coat of blue on the 2 doors.

The gray paint I did yesterday was much easier because it was such a close match to the original wall color. I struggled with the yellow paint though. The texture of the paneling is very rough, so there's lots of tiny nooks and crannies that the paint has to color. If they don't get covered, the gray color shows through and looks like sh...

I learned a long time ago that painting is much easier with quality brushes. Up 'til now, all my painting has been indoors on fairly smooth surfaces. I busted my butt most of the day trying to get paint in the deep grooves of the paneling and into the corners and around all the trims, using a good brush. By the time I began the second coat of yellow, I was very frustrated - I really shouldn't have been doing the second coat at all because my batteries were just minutes away from beeping when I finished the first coat. Wait time for this paint is 4 hours, so I recharged the batteries and started painting again. I forgot that it's not just my batteries that need a recharge and it was a stupid and risky thing for me to do.

Anyway, I had been doing the second coat for about an hour when I remembered seeing a different kind of brush amongst Will's tools and crap. I figgered at the worst, it would just be one more brush to clean. MAN, what a difference a cheap, stiff nylon bristle brush made. If I had used it from the start, I coulda saved over an hour of paint time. I could literally scrub the paint into those grooves and cutting in clean was not that much more difficult than with the good angled brush.

As you can see from the pictures, it was getting pretty dark when I finished. I may have a bit of touchup to do on that yellow, but I think I can cross this step off the list. The pics may not be a very good representation of the way the paint looks, since the lighting is their cheap overhead light fixture and my flash.

I may pay the price tomorrow for my extra long day today. I'm hoping I can get a second (maybe final) coat of blue on the doors and then take a trip to Reno to get the locksets and a new light fixture.

It's gettin' close. :thumbup:


----------



## Jim McClain (Dec 2, 2006)

*DAY 16*

Too tired today to drive 180 +/- miles to Reno and back. I stuck with easy stuff: got the doors finished in the blue (still have to paint the white trim around the small window on the front door), touched up the grooves in the yellow and killed half a dozen new wasp nests (man, I HATE those things).

*POP QUIZ:*

I did one more thing that I hadn't originally planned, but I think really helps the look of this project. If you have been paying attention, you'll see it. What'd I do today, in addition to what I already mentioned above?

I'm takin' the rest of the day off with pay.

Jim


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

New curtains?


----------



## Jim McClain (Dec 2, 2006)

No, this project is exterior, not interior.


----------



## Jim McClain (Dec 2, 2006)

Nobody wants to take a stab at my quiz except gma2rjc? Jeez, what a disappointment.

I cut 3 shed roof support beams down. They were just cosmetic anyway and now the front porch area feels a little more open. To do that, I also had to reroute some grape vines. Those things are not very pliable. I don't know why the landlord routed them through that area anyway. Makes it hard to get in the shed area.

Today I did the first coat of white on all the trim, columns and gates. In the process, I found a few gaps and nail holes that needed filler, so I took care of them after the paint dried. I decided not to press myself by trying to do the second coat. I'm still recovering from day 15.

No pictures today. It doesn't look much different than the last shots, so you'll just have to wait until after I get the second coat on. I might make that trip to Reno tomorrow, finally.

Jim


----------



## oldhouseguy (Sep 7, 2011)

Jim McClain said:


> Nobody wants to take a stab at my quiz except gma2rjc? Jeez, what a disappointment.
> 
> I cut 3 shed roof support beams down. They were just cosmetic anyway and now the front porch area feels a little more open. To do that, I also had to reroute some grape vines. Those things are not very pliable. I don't know why the landlord routed them through that area anyway. Makes it hard to get in the shed area.
> 
> ...



What if your landlord wanted the grapes growing like that? 

If those are his wife's grapes, you have more guts than me by a long shot!

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Now that you pointed it out, I notice it in the pictures - looks good!

Good luck in Reno!


----------



## forcedreno2012 (Nov 9, 2012)

Jim, 

Amazing work. You are inspiring me to keep on with ours so no stopping for you  

I hear what you are saying about doing too much though. I'm going to pay for it tomorrow as well. 

And a big thank you for your service. 

Robyn


----------



## Jim McClain (Dec 2, 2006)

*DAYS 17 & 18*

Went to Reno yesterday and spent an inordinate amount of time looking for just the right light fixture. I finally found one online and ordered it last night. Funny 'cause, I saw this fixture on the Lowe's website the night before and it said it was available at Lowe's in Reno. I went to 2 different Lowe's and neither had it or anything even similar to it. Tried other lighting stores and still no luck.

I did get new locksets for both doors. The landlady liked the lever action lockset on my front door, but he likes plain round, so I got both, one lever action for the front door and one round for his shop door. Both are keyed the same, so now they only have to carry one key instead of the 3 keys they had before (their deadbolt was a different key too). His shop door also now has a deadbolt, where it only had a blank before. I think I'm spoiling them. 

Finished all the painting... well, with the exception of any touchup I'll have to do when I finish the gates and baseboards. I installed the locksets and deadbolts this evening. It was getting dark, so the pictures aren't great.

Jim


----------



## Jim McClain (Dec 2, 2006)

*DAY 19*

It never ceases to amaze me how much time little stuff can consume. Paint touchup, added the trim pieces that help make the faux transom look a little more real, got all the baseboards on and caulked, more paint touchup, plumbed the water faucet that I never got to last Fall, hung the garden hose caddy/reel, cut the gates apart, more paint touchup, re-routed the grape vines (again) so they go over the arbor now, tacked up the orange romex wire Will had run to the corner (I think it's for an RV hookup) and did I mention more paint touchup?

I'm crossing my fingers that I'll be able to hang the gates tomorrow. I have to put the fence boards on them and cap them like I did with the other gate. I didn't build that gate - I just cut the dog eared fence boards off and capped it with a white topper. Now you can lean on the gate and chat.

Gettin' mighty close.

*QUESTION* - I need your advice/opinion on this:

I left the porch ceiling gray. Now I'm wondering if I should paint it yellow like the porch walls. What do you think? C'mon, don't be shy. Express yourself.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Your landlord & lady will be thrilled when they see everything.

I think white would look good on the ceiling. It wasn't one of the options, but since you asked.


----------



## forcedreno2012 (Nov 9, 2012)

+1 for the white if you have some. If you paint it yellow it will be one big wall up the side of the house and then the ceiling. 

The grey is too dark and lowers the ceiling.

Robyn


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Just chiming in.....nice work.....


----------



## oldhouseguy (Sep 7, 2011)

It looks soooooo nice, I would probably paint the ceiling white also. 

Given the choice between grey and yellow, I would stay with grey.


----------



## Jim McClain (Dec 2, 2006)

*DAY 20*

Hard to believe I've spent only 3 weeks on this project. I've done some projects similar in scope that took months. I'm feeling good.

Worked only on the gates today. I sided one gate, took a break for a couple hours and did the other one, then hung the gates and attached the latch and handle.

I fretted over being able to hang each gate and end up with them both at the same height. Then it dawned on me to screw a level ledger 2x4 between the posts at the right height. This was so I could set the gates on top of the ledger, resting them on the bottom of the gate frames, and screw the hinges to the posts. I had previously screwed the hinges to the gates to make sure they were mounted perfectly square. If that isn't done, the gates will either not stay closed or open on its own.

It worked fine. The 2x4 gate cap on the right twisted a bit, so it doesn't look absolutely perfect, but I'm real proud of the way it looks. Tomorrow I will drill a hole in the concrete and mount the drop-bar on the right gate. That will be the stationary gate, unless Will needs to open both. The drop-bar will make it sit solid in the opening and allow Will to slam the left gate closed without worry.

I'm a little concerned about the look of the bottom of the gates. The concrete slab slopes quite a bit (it used to be a driveway into a garage). I'm mulling over whether I should cut the bottom so it follows the slope of the concrete, or leave them level. Right now, the clearance on the left side is 1½" and reduces gradually to only ⅝" on the right. The slab slopes so much it's noticeable, so if I cut the bottom of the gates, it might look odd.

It was fun getting creative with the old fence boards I used. No two are the same width and they are all solidly screwed in place. I like the contrast between the rustic gates and the new bungalow styling of the building. Framing the gates in that crisp white and adding the white cap ties it all together.

I treated myself to a chocolate milkshake. _Mmmm good!_


----------



## forcedreno2012 (Nov 9, 2012)

What a neat idea on the ledger...wish I had thought of that about 3 fences ago..:yes: 

I have the same situation on the ground being un level on our current house. Rather than cut it and regret it, I left it alone for a while to see if it would grow on me before making a mistake. So far it hasn't bugged me  

Robyn.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow, you're an inspiration.:thumbup:
Everything looks fantastic, and inviting.
You should be very proud of yourself.

white ceiling would be my choice.


----------



## Jim McClain (Dec 2, 2006)

*DAY 21*

I was hoping to get a little more done today, but I ran out of the right size screws after the only 2 places to get them had closed (one of the very few pitfalls of small-town life). My first task was to drill a hole in the concrete and mount the drop-bar hardware. The hole had to be ½" and the best way to get a precise hole in concrete is to use a smaller masonry bit first (in this case, a ¼" bit), then drill out with the right size masonry bit. Nice clean hole and it makes the stationary gate nice and solid.

Now that the gates are finished, I can close up the walk-through I've been using to completely enclose the workshop area. I framed the opening in with 2x4s, using treated lumber where it will be exposed to the elements and the slab.

This wall is an odd shape, with a couple cutouts and a shed roof. There is a roof joist just a few inches from the wall and I have to jockey the panel into position to get it in one piece. The right side post is plumb, so I can measure off that side. I also drew a level line near the vertical center so I can take measurements off of it to get my cuts precise. Remember, the slab slopes quite a bit, so I can't measure off of that.

One of the pictures below is my notepad (I shot it at my desk as an afterthought), where I have drawn 2 outlines. One is for the materials takeoff, the other is the exact measurements I need to cut the siding panel. I gave myself an eighth-inch of play on every cut so I would have some wiggle room. I wish I could say I got it to fit perfect on the first try, but that would be a fib. I had to cut another eighth off the top to make it work. That's jockeying that panel into position twice - and let's not forget getting it to come out when I discovered it was too tight.

I'm pretty pleased. I didn't have enough screws to attach the panel to the framing completely, but that can be done tomorrow. I'll pre-cut all the trims and then primer and paint everything at once.

Jim


----------



## Jim McClain (Dec 2, 2006)

*DAYS 22, 23 & 24*

Haven't felt very good the last few days, so work has slowed down on this project. But there is progress. Not much to see in pictures because most of the work is painting and touchup painting, doing some minor repairs and miscellaneous other tasks.

At the suggestions of Two Knots, oldhouseguy, forcedreno2012 and gma2rjc, who had the original idea, I have painted the ceiling white. I was a little apprehensive, but you all were right, it does look better - brighter and more open. It also made me notice a lot of gaps and holes that needed to be caulked. I should buy stock in Dap. 

The shed that sits directly across from the porch was looking real shabby after all this beautification, so I painted it too and I'll be replacing all the post bases on the arbor and hanging a motion detector light that the landlords asked me to do before they left last Fall.

I ordered a light fixture for the porch, to replace the ugly ceiling mounted light. It allowed me to move the light to a position between the door and window and it's high enough for a tall person to walk under without bumping their head.

Only 2 pictures to show you right now. I'm just about ready to start furnishing the space - the home improvement TV stars call it staging. 

Jim


----------



## forcedreno2012 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sorry to hear you haven't been feeling well Jim - Don't over do it. 

I think it looks great with the white ceiling, isn't it amazing what a change of color can do?

Mr armchair painter was asking why I don't caulk until after priming, you have pointed out why....REALLY makes the imperfections visible. No missing spots when its right there in your face against the white. I too should buy stock in DAP. Bought 6 more tubes today and the guy was like AGAIN?? 

The changes are incredible. 

Robyn


----------



## oldhouseguy (Sep 7, 2011)

LOL, they do call it staging!

Just consider this your own virtual design show, seems like you have some regular "viewers." 

You can count me among them.


----------



## vbro (May 1, 2013)

Jim McClain said:


> DAY 19
> plumbed the water faucet that I never got to last Fall, hung the garden hose caddy/reel,
> 
> Gettin' mighty close.
> ...


I just installed the same hose reel. That's the best one I have been satisfied with. Pretty substantial.


----------



## forcedreno2012 (Nov 9, 2012)

Okay Jim...enough goofing off. Just about finished my exterior painting and need some more inspiration :laughing:

Seriously though, hope everything is okay with you and looking forward to seeing what you have done next. 

Robyn


----------



## Jim McClain (Dec 2, 2006)

Hi Robyn,

I pretty much finished the project (that one anyway) and am waiting for the landlords to come home in a couple weeks. I have added a few details to the space that I haven't shown yet, but I kinda wanted to wait until I pick up the last item. That is a nice pot with several different plants in it for next to the front door. I have a black thumb, so the nice people at the garden shop are taking good care of it for me - and it should be very well filled in and the tall plant should be a bit taller. It's one of the benefits of small community locations like this. Try to get a big box store to do you a solid like that. 

Anyway, I am planning a nice "reveal" when the landlords come home. I'm gonna try to shoot some video of it and edit it to include some before and after pictures, along with their reactions to the project when they drive up. I'm hoping this will take their minds off a couple tragedies they've had to endure recently - they had to be rescued by the Coast Guard when their trimaran broke up and sank and he just learned a health condition he seemed to be managing has gotten pretty serious.

So be patient. I haven't forgotten this and I will share the final update and reveal with you soon.

Jim


----------



## forcedreno2012 (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks Jim...was a little worried that you were not feeling well. 

Looking forward to the big reveal.


----------



## Jim McClain (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm still waiting for the landlords to come home. Last I heard, they were planning to be here the first week of this month. It's the third week and I'm not sure if they will be here by the end of the month. As I mentioned before, I'm not much good with plants, so I wanted to share the final results with you before I kill the plants I got for next to the front door.

I hung her favorite wind chimes, put the house numbers up and hung a collection of thermometers (the big one is also a clock). I really enjoyed that project and I've been getting some very nice comments from people at the store and around town (it's a small town and I've lived here for several decades). One neighbor said it kinda ups the ante for everyone - if a guy who has to suck air through a hose in his nose can do this, maybe they can too. :yes:

Makes me feel good to beautify my space - and the neighbors' space.

Jim


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

I like it:thumbup:. What's next? dorf dude...


----------



## oldhouseguy (Sep 7, 2011)

Looks so good, if they don't just love it, they're nuts!


----------



## forcedreno2012 (Nov 9, 2012)

Looks great Jim. I am sure they will be happy. All the colors go well together and the trim work is awesome. 

If that's quick and easy.....I would hate to see your definition of hard lol 

Awesome job. :thumbup:

Robyn


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Jim, I didn't notice the arbor before - it's beautiful! 

What's the landlords' ph. number? I'll call and tell them to "go home!" :laughing:

Barb


----------



## Jim McClain (Dec 2, 2006)

Okay fans, I have a slide show on You Tube that you have already seen most of the pictures of, but I wanted to post it on my channel to go with the video of the reveal. Here's a link to the video:

http://youtu.be/5CcUBcUTJ-s

Hey, how do you make a video show up here?


----------



## Jim McClain (Dec 2, 2006)

Here is the reveal. I really thought this forum was advanced to the point of having videos, at least YouTube videos, appear directly in the post. I guess not.

http://youtu.be/dYD_9257aPk


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for posting that Jim. It was neat to see their reaction. 

I like how she said you should work inside the house. You know you've done a good job when she's thinking of more work for you to do. :yes:

Good job, this has been a fun thread to follow.


----------



## oldhouseguy (Sep 7, 2011)

Cool, I have been waiting for this!

They seem to really like it, which they should.

I am left wanting to know how I can travel for months at a time, show up with a new trailer to my house and have a tenant friend have redone my entire front area?

I need to make some lifestyle changes to get to that point!


----------



## Jim McClain (Dec 2, 2006)

Prob'ly not a lot of tenants like me out there.  It helps that me and Will have been paint bucket buddies for nearly 40 years (met him on a jobsite and we would sit on his 5-gal. paint buckets and talk for hours). Now they think I'm dying from this lung disease and just let me do pretty much anything I want to do. It's not like the old days, when I would just have to groan and hold my belly to get a boss to feel sorry for me and send me "home." Now I just walk around 24/7 with a hose in my nose. 

When discussing me doing the same trims around the rest of the windows and doors on the building, I think it'd be easier if the existing trims were removed, he paints the whole building the gray color and then I add the trims. But he thinks I might not make it or get it done fast enough, so he wants to paint everything, including the existing trim. Then I can do each door and each window trim one at a time - and then have to retouch all the places the new trim doesn't cover where the old trims were. Yeah, we'll see about that. 

I'm real glad they like it all so much. Cate has brought me plates of food about 5 times in the last 2 days. Don't have room in my frig anymore, so I had to order a new, bigger refrigerator... okay, sorry, that's a whole different project. :yes:


----------



## forcedreno2012 (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the video Jim. Was neat to see their reaction.

Mahhhhhvelouus work mate. 


Robyn


----------



## oldhouseguy (Sep 7, 2011)

I can tell from the video she really, really likes it. 

Keep the food coming!


----------



## 322diy (Mar 15, 2014)

*Post wraps - WOW*

This project is exactly what I was looking for before I start mine. Thanks for all the detail. I'm not sure what kind of wood I'm wrapping. I think it pressure treat, probably so since there's very little deterioration after 31 years on the house I just bought. But I was a little surprised that the build didn't put them on some sore of brace rather than directly on the concrete slab but it is what it is. Again, thanks for the post and remember what Einstien said, "I didn't fail, I just found 10,000 ways that won't work." :thumbup:


----------



## Jim McClain (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm not really a builder, so I wasn't sure it was necessary to put the pressure treated 4x4s on a post base. And the wood wrapping the post is cedar - also not likely to rot in a long, long time.

The landlords/friends were home for a couple months and then told me they were moving away permanently and would only be back for short visits. They rented that unit out to a young couple who have pretty much ruined the ambiance. It doesn't look good, but at least they hide the ugliness behind several 4WD trucks that are crammed into their 2 parking spaces and up onto the front patio. One truck always seems to be pulled all the way through the arbor and within a couple of feet of the front door. It's a shame. It makes me sad to see that they really don't care about anything they convinced the landlords they liked about the place.

But it was still a great experience for me and I am very glad I got the opportunity to express my skills and to share it with all of you.

Jim


----------



## 322diy (Mar 15, 2014)

*Too bad*

That's sad. You're welcome to come to dallas and help me with my project but I'm not sure you'll appreciate the air quality here. I'll let you know how it works out. I'll try to figure out how post before and after pictures for you. FYI, we're in the process of a remodel and exterior paint is on the list, the neighbor are ecstatic. And, you've inspired me, I hope I don't disappoint!


----------



## mrs5150 (Aug 31, 2014)

WOW!!! what a huge difference..the arbor is beautiful…did you use star jasmine plant. 
The trim work on the door and window gives it elegance.


----------



## Jim McClain (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks Mrs. 5150. I'd have to say no to the question about star jasmine, since I don't know what that is. I'm not much of a plant kinda guy... 'least not since I was a hippie in the 70s. 

Appreciate your comments.

Jim


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Jim McClain said:


> Thanks Mrs. 5150. I'd have to say no to the question about star jasmine, since I don't know what that is. I'm not much of a plant kinda guy... 'least not since I was a hippie in the 70s.
> 
> Appreciate your comments.
> 
> Jim


Welcome back. Haven't seen you on lately. I was following this thread from the start.


----------



## curtd (Oct 25, 2013)

Great job Jim!! Luv it. Just found this thread recently. Glad to see you overcame the mistakes you made along the way. Been there, done that way more than i can count. Liked the "Reveal" video...you made 2 people happy if not proud


----------

